# My Current Tank



## mattyc (8 Feb 2013)




----------



## Westyggx (8 Feb 2013)

That hydrocotle is insane! looks great!


----------



## Dorian (8 Feb 2013)

very nice  what light u use and what size of tank u have. Thanks


----------



## Jason Greenslade (8 Feb 2013)

Whats the reddish plant ?  No plants ever stay red for me   Tank looks awesome


----------



## martinmjr62 (8 Feb 2013)

Matt ,is this where the Hydrocotyle is coming from,looks really healthy.lovely tank:Thumbup:

Cheers
Martin


----------



## Palm Tree (8 Feb 2013)

I love that mound of Hydrocotyle, could you post up some specs like size, lighting, co2 ect


----------



## mattyc (8 Feb 2013)

Cheers, Yep the Hydrocotyle is from that, there is a large rock under that  a big trim is needed.

I have a 150w metal halide and the tank is 160L

Red plant is Proserpinaca Paulustris, red plants need more light in my experance.

Cheers Matt


----------



## mattyc (8 Feb 2013)

Tank specs are,

Tank: 160L opti-white
Light: Arcadia 150w MH (on for 7 hours per day)
Filter: Eheim e3 2078 + power head total turn over 2000L/h ish
Co2: DIY system with up atomiser (this goes in quite fast because of the light)
Ferts: EI fert system with weekly waterchange

Cheers
Matt


----------



## Dorian (8 Feb 2013)

Any chance to see some more pic ??? :d


----------



## Balik1 (26 Mar 2013)

hydrocotle sp japan must be one of the easiest things to grow   love the scape great tank


----------



## grathod (27 Mar 2013)

Loving that hydrocotyle hill, oh yes. Nice scape. Try the seasonal variance I mentioned in my journal, really brings the fauna on as well.


----------



## Hugosek78 (15 Jan 2014)

nice set-up


----------



## darren636 (15 Jan 2014)

Some mini alternanthera would look great behind the sp Japan.


----------

